# Skinning squirrels



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

Anybody got any tricks? I watched the videos that promise their method only takes a minute.... I cut thru the tailbone and made cuts around the legs then pulled like they said... couldn't even budge it!
Now I know why I quit hunting squirrels! My grandson however likes to hunt them and we have a good time together so would like to figure this out! Thanks for your help!


----------



## DuckBuckGoose30 (Dec 5, 2017)

I think it just takes practice...I have tried the same method on the two I got this year. First one I ripped in half. The second one I also ripped in half, but not as bad. Hoping to get a few more today to practice on !


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Only tip I have is plan for an afternoon with an exacto knife lol darn critters are just a pain to skin!


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Ahhhhh, cleaning squirrels is an "in tune" experience sorta thing to do it fast and efficiently. An ole fox squirrel can be tough to skin, muscle wise.lol I do one of the tail cut pants off methods too. But, I usually leave my squirrels sit in a brown grocery bag for a few days (age) in the fridge before I do them making it a little tougher to do, but can make the meat tenderer. It is easier to do that skinning process just after the kill while they are still warm. There is a big difference between shootin 6 squirrels a year and 25-50-100 squirrels a year. I have seen a couple quick similar methods with the pants method that they step on the (?) tail/pants part and pull the shirt off that is pretty quick. Now, in my waning years if it takes me 10 min to do a squirrel it is fine as I do not shoot that many anymore from the days of having 10 squirrels cleaned, washed, wrapped and in the freezer within an hour with a couple beverage sip breaks. If things look like the meat is ripping along with the skin, use the knife to skin a bit to help the process. Also, its youtube, a lot of times they don't show the mess ups, they are a lot of CUT/EDITS in those vids too.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Take a big baggie. Skin them as soon as they hit the ground. No fleas. Once rigor sets in, it's tough to skin a squirrel.


----------



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> Only tip I have is plan for an afternoon with an exacto knife lol darn critters are just a pain to skin!


Yeah and I screwed up and shot one too so I had two of them to do! Hands still hurt!


----------



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

bobberbill said:


> Take a big baggie. Skin them as soon as they hit the ground. No fleas. Once rigor sets in, it's tough to skin a squirrel.


Wow! That much easier eh? Worth a try would beat what I was trying to do! Thanks!
I know a deer is much easier to skin warm... I've done that a coupla times and much, much easier!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I have not shot a fox squirrel in years. To hard to skin. I only shoot blacks and greys as they are easier to skin.

Plus they are way more tender.


----------



## zer0 (Nov 15, 2012)

I think having a substantial sole on your boot/shoe helps with the skinning process. Had a heck of a time skinning one day while wearing crocs, with the tail fur slipping out form under the tread.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I used the step on the tail and pull the back legs up method.

Like Multibeard said greys are a lot easier especially do them while they are still warm if you can.

Tastiest meat in the forest!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Nostromo said:


> Tastiest meat in the forest!


YOU got that right!!!!

How many of you are old enough to remember when taking Black squirrels was illegal? Some biologist thought that blacks were some thing special so they were protected. They over run the woods with greys and fox squirrels few and far between. My neighbor when I was young told of hunting with the local CO one time. The CO mistakenly shot a black out of a pine tree. He asked the CO what he would have done if he had shot it. The CO said arrest ya with a laugh. The CO knew they were noting special


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Cut their feet and head off, then a small lateral cut on the little bugger's back, just enough to get your fingers into. Pull to front and back, pulling shirt and pants off at once. Then you can either gut them, or quarter them. 
The fresher they are the easier this is.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

multibeard said:


> YOU got that right!!!!
> 
> How many of you are old enough to remember when taking Black squirrels was illegal? Some biologist thought that blacks were some thing special so they were protected. They over run the woods with greys and fox squirrels few and far between. My neighbor when I was young told of hunting with the local CO one time. The CO mistakenly shot a black out of a pine tree. He asked the CO what he would have done if he had shot it. The CO said arrest ya with a laugh. The CO knew they were noting special


BSLM!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

BSLM?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nostromo said:


> BSLM?


Black squirrel lives matter.

I didn't know they were actually protected at one time


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

I've used all the methods mentioned above. Master the "tail" cleaning method, and you will never go back. There is some good video out there (YouTube type stuff) that can give you some pointers on making this method easier. Keep at it!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> Black squirrel lives matter.
> 
> I didn't know they were actually protected at one time


I don't discriminate. I treat them all equally.


----------



## oldforester (Feb 12, 2004)

Never saw a black one before moving here. City living sister-in-law saw nothing funny about it when I asked if they tasted the same as the grays.


----------



## zer0 (Nov 15, 2012)

Glad to hear that city girl takes her squirrel meats seriously!


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

A couple of tips that I have seen due to mistakes. Make sure to break the tail bone and then to skin beyond it getting a nice patch or flap. Step on the tail and not the legs. Yes, some try it the other way. It is even possible to remove the hind feet and take the pants (bottom hide) off before pulling the legs forward. For me this method leaves less hair on the squirrel but I have seen others that do a neat job with the back method. [I use a game shears to take off the feet. For me that makes the skin come off easier.]


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

A black squirrel is simply a color phase of a grey. They are the same critter.


----------



## rhobbs (Aug 17, 2015)

A skinning vice makes a big difference to me in not only the ease of skinning but the cleanliness. Here is a video we made demonstrating how we do it.


----------



## Terry Van Haitsma (Jun 23, 2006)

rhobbs said:


> A skinning vice makes a big difference to me in not only the ease of skinning but the cleanliness. Here is a video we made demonstrating how we do it.


I heard Ryan has skinned 1 or 2 before lol


----------



## fivegunner (Apr 28, 2003)

Hey , thanks for posting your video, I seen some thing like that a long time ago on Fred Trost `s Michigan outdoors , It makes me want to shoot a few. Best regards Frank


----------



## Troutstkr (Oct 6, 2018)

Nostromo said:


> I don't discriminate. I treat them all equally.


Yep, it's important... I treat them w salt, pepper and a little garlic.


----------

